# Faema E98 manual?



## b9drinker (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello,

I use a Faema E98 Compact auto group 1 machine in my tea room and am desperate to find a manual for it. We've been shown sort of, by our coffee suppliers how to use it. But there are a few things I'd like to know more about. Any ideas?

Also, the hot water "nozzle" drips constantly - and ideas on that would be appreciated too.

Many thanks

B9drinker


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Have you tried googling "Faema E98 manual" ?

Programming the touchpanel is the same as for most other espresso m/c makes: Press & hold the manul/star button until the lights come on; then press the cup button to be calibrated; press cup button to stop the brew; press the star button to exit the program.....Repeat as necessary....

Dripping nozzle, hot water or steam, = worn pad seal and / or o-rings inside the valve body. Or the internal brass seat may have a "water cut" in it. (Think of the leaking tap in your house...).

You won't know if the brass seat is cut until the valve is cracked open & cleaned / descaled. A cut seat = new valve necessary.

If the m/c is old and the valve looks like an original factory unit, it may be worthwhile fitting a new valve, along with new seals for the hot water arm ball joint.


----------



## b9drinker (Feb 18, 2011)

espressotechno said:


> Have you tried googling "Faema E98 manual" ?
> 
> Programming the touchpanel is the same as for most other espresso m/c makes: Press & hold the manul/star button until the lights come on; then press the cup button to be calibrated; press cup button to stop the brew; press the star button to exit the program.....Repeat as necessary....
> 
> ...


Many thanks espressotechno, I had the hot water valve looked at and "repaired"6 months ago. It used to give a dose of hot water for an Americano 8oz but now does only 3-4oz hot water, then splutters steam/water until the machine drops pressure, cuts out and then rebuild pressure. After it builds up pressure the hot water nozzle carries on sputtering water/steam until we switch the machine off!! And now we don't use it but it constantly dribbles water. can I get a replacement valve/switch and from where?

I've googled for a manual but with no joy.We are learning from trial and error plus what we learn from the internet and forums like this.

Once again, thanks for your response.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Is the hot water valve "electric" (pushbutton), or manual (turn knob) ?


----------



## b9drinker (Feb 18, 2011)

espressotechno said:


> Is the hot water valve "electric" (pushbutton), or manual (turn knob) ?


espressotechno - many apologise for not getting back to your question 7 months ago!! I have a hot water valve electric button for this.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The solenoid valve controlling the hot water is probably scaled up - it's the valve inbetween the boiler and the hot water nozzle.

You can either remove, dismantle & clean / descale it or replace it with a new valve.

You can also inspect the pipe run for flow restrictions caused by scale buildup.

The valve is probably in industry standard "Parker", "Lucifer", or "ODE" model


----------



## b9drinker (Feb 18, 2011)

espressotechno said:


> The solenoid valve controlling the hot water is probably scaled up - it's the valve inbetween the boiler and the hot water nozzle.
> 
> You can either remove, dismantle & clean / descale it or replace it with a new valve.
> 
> ...


Many thanks espressotechno. Any ideas where I could get hold of a manual for the Faema E98 compact and its grinder the Faema MPN model?


----------

